# Participer de



## lucio_75

Bonjour, 

j'ai un peu de mal avec cette phrase:

 Aussi, du fait qu’elle aurait pu être évitée, la guerre de Libye, avec ses
  frappes aériennes voulues, décidées et appliquées sans retenue, est-elle loin de
  participer de quelque fatalité que ce soit autour de laquelle se perdre en
  conjectures tout en perdant de vue les innocents que les missiles et les bombes
  des puissances de l’OTAN massacrent alors que celles-ci prétendaient protéger
  les civils 

Ce participer de je le vois un peu comme contribuire costituire ma l'opinione di un madrelingua potrebbe aiutarmi a capire meglio....

merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lucio,

In linea di massima:
*Participer de* (cfr.CNRTL)
*B.* *−* *Qqn, qqc. participe de qqc.*Tenir de la nature de; avoir part à.
*1.* *Qqn participe de qqc.*_L'enfant participe plus sûrement de l'hypocrisie générale et des mensonges et des conventions de ses parents qu'il ne se nourrit de la mamelle de sa mère_ (Cendrars, _Bourlinguer,_ 1948, p.190). V. _enganguer_ ex. de Barrès.​Qui, direi "far parte", forse un semplice "essere".


----------



## lucio_75

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Lucio,
> 
> In linea di massima:*Participer de* (cfr.CNRTL)
> *B.* *−* *Qqn, qqc. participe de qqc.*Tenir de la nature de; avoir part à.
> *1.* *Qqn participe de qqc.*_L'enfant participe plus sûrement de l'hypocrisie générale et des mensonges et des conventions de ses parents qu'il ne se nourrit de la mamelle de sa mère_ (Cendrars, _Bourlinguer,_ 1948, p.190). V. _enganguer_ ex. de Barrès.​Qui, direi "far parte", forse un semplice "essere".



Oui j'avais bien vu ce qu'il dit le CNRTL, mais sur ma phrase ça colle pas trop:

"lungi dal far parte di una qualunque fatalità- lungi dall'essere una fatalità qualunque"....

boh...

je la trouve assez tordue en français comme phrase...


----------



## matoupaschat

Cercando meglio, vedo sul Treccani che _partecipare di_ ha lo stesso significato di _participer de._


----------



## lucio_75

sarà, ma in italiano non riesco proprio a metterla...


----------



## matoupaschat

Désolé, mais j'aurais dû commencer par te dire la différence que *je* ressens entre _participer à_ et _participer de_. _Participer de_ est beaucoup moins utilisé; il appartient à un langage surveillé, voire littéraire, et surtout, il a un sens passif, contrairement à _participer à._
En essayant de paraphraser en français, je dirais que "la guerre de Libye est loin _d'être née de/d'être la conséquence de_ quelque fatalité".

Voilà, j'espère avoir été plus utile, cette fois ...


----------



## Aithria

lucio_75 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un peu de mal avec cette phrase:
> 
> Aussi, du fait qu’elle aurait pu être évitée, la guerre de Libye, avec ses
> frappes aériennes voulues, décidées et appliquées sans retenue, est-elle loin de
> participer de quelque fatalité que ce soit autour de laquelle se perdre en
> conjectures tout en perdant de vue les innocents que les missiles et les bombes
> des puissances de l’OTAN massacrent alors que celles-ci prétendaient protéger
> les civils
> 
> Ce participer de je le vois un peu comme contribuire costituire ma l'opinione di un madrelingua potrebbe aiutarmi a capire meglio....
> 
> merci


Ciao ..
inannanzitutto .. è una costruzione molto letteraria
participer de qqch/qqn = avere dei caratteri comuni di qs ...
in altre parole : _avere a che spartire_ ... _avere qualcosa in comune con_


----------



## matoupaschat

Appena trovato sul Treccani:
*[8.f.]* _Tenere da_, essere somigliante: _tiene dal padre_,_ dalla nonna_; _tenere di_, partecipare della natura di: _quello ingrato popolo maligno Che discese di Fiesole ab antico_,_ E tiene ancor del monte e del macigno_ (Dante); _quelli_ [animali] _che tengono della pianta_ (Leopardi). ​Corrisponde benissimo alla definizione del CNRTL, che avevo riportato prima (B. − Qqn, qqc. participe de qqc.Tenir de la nature de).

???


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Appena trovato sul Treccani:*.* _Tenere da_, essere somigliante: _tiene dal padre_,_ dalla nonna_; _tenere di_, partecipare della natura di: _quello ingrato popolo maligno Che discese di Fiesole ab antico_,_ E tiene ancor del monte e del macigno_ (Dante); _quelli_ [animali] _che tengono della pianta_ (Leopardi). ​Corrisponde benissimo alla definizione del CNRTL, che avevo riportato prima (*B.* *−* *Qqn, qqc. participe de qqc.*Tenir de la nature de).
> 
> ???



Certamente Matou,
ma il problema è che, come puoi osservare, gli esempi riportati nel glossema della Treccani, così nel vecchio e caro Devoto-Oli, sono Dante e Leopardi.
Nell'italiano corrente, la costruzione* tenere da* è un vero e proprio arcaismo, che, oggi come oggi, finirebbe addirittura per essere scambiato dalla maggioranza dei madrelingua per un vero e proprio dialettalismo (sulla base dell'uso corrente nei dialetti dell'Italia meridionale di sostituire il verbo _tenere_ ad _avere _, e , per conseguenza , a _dovere_).


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie della spiegazione, Aithria. Ho capito di non potere più fidarmi troppo del Treccani: spulciando il mio Sabatini-Coletti cartaceo, non ritrovo quel significato. Purtroppo la versione online non è all'altezza.
Ciao!


----------



## lucio_75

grazie mille a tutti,

aujourd'hui je la revois et je vais essayer de poster la trad,

merci


----------



## lucio_75

Insomma, visto che avrebbe potuto essere evitata, la guerra di Libia,  con i suoi attacchi aerei voluti, decisi e applicati senza ritegno, era  ben lungi da una situazione di fatalità attorno alla quale ci si sarebbe  persi in congetture perdendo di vista gli innocenti massacrati dai  missili e dalle bombe della potenze NATO, che pretendevano, invece, di  proteggere la popolazione civile.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bien trouvé, félicitations!


----------

